# Looking to upgrade - need some convincing



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

So, it looks like this spring I'll be upgrading for next fall. I have both a compound and a crossbow now, but both are pretty old (20 plus years). An old ProLine compound and a Horton Hunter Supreme crossbow. Both work, but looking for something a little better, a little faster, quieter, etc...

I am torn. Compound or crossbow? Looking for a convincing argument either way...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

To me, there is no more rewarding experience than harvesting a deer with a long bow/compound bow. Reason being, a crossbow is pre loaded and fires like a gun. Yes, you have to judge your yardage and you do have to take brush and shot placement into consideration but at the end of the day, you're shooting a gun that fires a bolt rather than a bullet. With a compound, you have to be completely in-tuned with your weapon AND the hunt itself. You have to be stealthy with when you draw and hold your aim and form for what seems like hours at times. Takes more skill to harvest a mature deer with a bow than crossbow. You're in deer-ninja status (what I like to call it ). I shoot a strother sx-1 and the IBO speed is 347fps at 60lbs. That's just as fast as many crossbows on the market and it's whisper quiet! WAY quieter than any crossbow. At the end of the day just ask yourself; do you want a highly rewarding challenge that not all can achieve or do you want easy, gun-like hunting that you can do during the archery season? I started out with a crossbow and have killed many deer with one.... NOTHING compares even slightly to a true bow kill, buck or doe.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I much prefer shooting a compound, but there are situations (like hunting from a small ground blind) where a crossbow just works better.

I upgraded last year from a 20+ year old Bear Whitetail to a Diamond Outlaw. It is one of the more entry-level bows on the market, but it has been great for me. I lover the way it shoots and it was reasonably priced. I am 2-for-2 with it so far.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a crossbow. They have advantages such as when it is real cold or you just need to go to the woods with little practice. I hurt my shoulder so that's why I now shoot a crossbow. I miss just going out in the backyard and just shooting to keep in good form. With my crossbow its not the same. I go out back and shoot and it is dead on every time without any thought. If you have hunting buddies with compounds. A crossbow takes the fun out of shooting with them them.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kableguy,
I believe FISHAHOLIC85, gave an excellent statement FOR a compound. 

A crossbow is a good choice if you have an injury or age is not allowing the action of drawing a bow. Between the two, accuracy and range are the same and so is penetration.

What I don't like about crossbows, is the human element. Meaning, people tend to *think* like they're shooting a firearm. I've heard more than one story about, "I thought I could get a shot through the brush" and missed or worse...wounded an animal.

Aside from that, it can't be argued that crossbows aren't a primitive weapon. They've been around since before mid-evil times. Are they more "high-tech"? Yes, but what weapon isn't, these days? As long as you're out there enjoying the outdoors, it's all good.

Also, Kableguy, go to as many archery pro shops as you can, for good/professional advise on which bow. I can't "swallow" the rifle prices for a bow, so I tend to not purchase the Pro Series bows, which keeps it under the $500 mark. Good luck with your choices!

Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tenpoint the only one I will use....my shoulders can't handle a compound


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

If you decide on a crossbow go with an Excalibur. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

No matter which you choose you are still hunting and that is all that matters. I shot a crossbow most of my younger life, but in 2003 my buddy taught me to shoot a compound and I never been happier. I am a big Bowtech nut now but I like them all. My wife and kids all shoot Horton Crossbows and kill deer most every year. My daught has a nice compund now, she asked for one, and she is getting better but not where she needs to be to kill a deer so she hunts with the Horton, she is deadly with it. 

I still like my old Horton Hunter Supreme, I have had it forever and it still shoots perfect. These new ones suck, they are way heavier than my horton. I bought one for my mother, one of the Barnetts, that thing is a tank. If I were to buy another I would get a Excaliber, I here good things. The last few years of Hortons blew up all the time, the older ones are better if you can find them for sale, they are worth rebuilding.I know one guy that has parts and he rebuilt my old one a while back for under $100. 
If you have the time to devote to the Compound go with it. But i always say go with what you can make a clean kill with and hunt. 

Good hunting!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Get what YOU want not what somebody else thinks is best. The long bow crowd will say the recurve crowd is doing it wrong, the recurve crowd will say the compound crowd is doing it wrong, the compound crowd will say the crossbow crowd is doing it wrong.

Figure out what YOUR interested in what YOUR level of commitment is and whats important to YOU.

YOU will be responsible for what happens to that animal when you let the arrow/bolt fly.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan said:


> Get what YOU want not what somebody else thinks is best. The long bow crowd will say the recurve crowd is doing it wrong, the recurve crowd will say the compound crowd is doing it wrong, the compound crowd will say the crossbow crowd is doing it wrong.
> 
> Figure out what YOUR interested in what YOUR level of commitment is and whats important to YOU.
> 
> YOU will be responsible for what happens to that animal when you let the arrow/bolt fly.


"Level of Commitment" .. that's the key! I'd like a dime for each time I've been asked this question. If your going to hunt with any bow make sure (double sure) your accurate and deadly with it or leave it in the closet. It seems that most archery hunters only take them out and practice before the season and that's wrong. Unless you can shoot dimes at 20 yds consistently use the cross bow. If your going to practice and really learn the bow and how it works get the Bow. 
Be fair and humane to the animal your hunting, It's no more rewarding taking one with a Bow then it is with a Cross Bow, it's ALL about what your accurate with. I'm 65 years old and shot competitive archery almost all my life and guess what?? I now hunt with a Crossbow.

Pops


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I upgraded this season to the Bowtech RMP 360.... And I LOVE IT!!
I got the 60lb limbs 29in draw and with the Bloodsport killer arrows at 6.5g an inch and 100g head I'm shooting close to 340fps!! the 2 does and turkey I shot this fall they didn't know what hit them!! My old bow was a Bowtech Justice..i wept when I sold it....lol
but Dan is right get what YOU want...


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. I think my decision will probably go back to, at this stage in life, not having the time to put in every day to shoot a compound well enough to feel totally confident in the woods. I know that takes consistent shooting, day in and day out, to do it right, since I used to do it. The animals I hunt deserve that. When the time comes and I can practice like I need to, then back to the compound because that was my first love. Otherwise, a crossbow is probably the most ethical choice. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

well thats your opinion


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just go out and shoot both bows and see which one shoots the best shot after shot. that should tell you which bow you should be hunting with. if you like shooting your compound bow but want to hunt with a cross bow then shoot your compound in the back yard or the range. but be sure to shoot your cross bow enough to stay up to par with the xbow.

im 63 now and shot a compound for many yrs. I didn't shoot it just for hunting but just loved shooting. I always liked shooting in the back yard with my wife. and going with friends to shoot at the range. then a few yrs ago I had to give up shooting I just wasn't able to shoot a compound bow any more. I never got a cross bow because my shooting friends had moved away or passed away. and I just don't have the desire to start shooting a x-bow by myself.

I don't believe the old saying that shooting a x- bow is like shooting a gun. I have shot a couple of nice x-bows and you still have to be a very good hunter to judge your distance and the patience to get the deer within your range. I do believe a x-bow is better for a lot of people that are not as dedicated as a compound bow shooter has to be to be a fair hunter to the deer. just my opinion
sherman


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Like many others have said, get what fits you best. I shoot a compound bow and I will be the first to tell you, I don't shoot it everyday. I am confident in my abilities and only take shots that I know are ethical. Most of the time, you are presented with a close range shot in the woods, and in my opinion, it doesn't require thousands of hours to be deadly at 20 yards. I'm sure I will take some heat from some people for saying that, but don't let anyone convince you that it's a second job shooting a compound bow.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

monster7 said:


> Like many others have said, get what fits you best. I shoot a compound bow and I will be the first to tell you, I don't shoot it everyday. I am confident in my abilities and only take shots that I know are ethical. Most of the time, you are presented with a close range shot in the woods, and in my opinion, it doesn't require thousands of hours to be deadly at 20 yards. I'm sure I will take some heat from some people for saying that, but don't let anyone convince you that it's a second job shooting a compound bow.


I'm not going to address this because I know the answers, but... I don't think your good enough to outshoot a X-Bow at 20 yds. I'll also bet your bow doesn't even fit you right although you think it does. The guy that does not want to commit to practice with a Compound is making a good decision to hunt with a X-bow. Don't try to convince a person that only hunts a few times a year with a bow that the Compound is the right choice, it's not. 
Do you practice up hill and down hill shooting with your Compound? Do you practice in your heavy camo to check for fit and string clearance? Ever pull a 70lb. bow after sitting in a stand all day in the cold? 
Eliminate all this by using a X-Bow, I see nothing wrong with using one.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> I'm not going to address this because I know the answers, but... I don't think your good enough to outshoot a X-Bow at 20 yds. I'll also bet your bow doesn't even fit you right although you think it does. The guy that does not want to commit to practice with a Compound is making a good decision to hunt with a X-bow. Don't try to convince a person that only hunts a few times a year with a bow that the Compound is the right choice, it's not.
> Do you practice up hill and down hill shooting with your Compound? Do you practice in your heavy camo to check for fit and string clearance? Ever pull a 70lb. bow after sitting in a stand all day in the cold?
> Eliminate all this by using a X-Bow, I see nothing wrong with using one.


You addressed a lot for not wanting to address anything at all. To answer your questions, yes, I shoot with my gear on, up hill, down hill, and from a tree stand, I have even shot with these sub zero temperatures to make sure I'm still accurate. My bow is set at 70 lbs and I have no issues pulling it in the cold. Being a bigger guy, it's not a challenge to pull 70 lbs. I consider my self a good shot, even out shooting the "target" shooters at a local archery shop, without having a magnified sight and a 3' stabilizer. 

I figured my comments might offend some, but it was not my intention to rub anyone the wrong way. I was simply trying to offer the OP my opinion and an opinion it will remain. I do not get paid to shoot my compound bow and unless this is your day job and you get paid to shoot, you are simply offering the same thing I am. My bow is set up for me and I am confident with my abilities to take and execute ethical shots without practicing as much as some recommend. In my experience, archery is a form of habit. Once you dial in, it becomes a muscle memory game.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

monster7 said:


> You addressed a lot for not wanting to address anything at all. To answer your questions, yes, I shoot with my gear on, up hill, down hill, and from a tree stand, I have even shot with these sub zero temperatures to make sure I'm still accurate. My bow is set at 70 lbs and I have no issues pulling it in the cold. Being a bigger guy, it's not a challenge to pull 70 lbs. I consider my self a good shot, even out shooting the "target" shooters at a local archery shop, without having a magnified sight and a 3' stabilizer.
> 
> I figured my comments might offend some, but it was not my intention to rub anyone the wrong way. I was simply trying to offer the OP my opinion and an opinion it will remain. I do not get paid to shoot my compound bow and unless this is your day job and you get paid to shoot, you are simply offering the same thing I am. My bow is set up for me and I am confident with my abilities to take and execute ethical shots without practicing as much as some recommend. In my experience, archery is a form of habit. Once you dial in, it becomes a muscle memory game.


Don't know how I missed this thread for so long, but I am, generally, in agreement with you monster7. Would I be wrong in guessing that that is also the bow you shoot?

I have always shot, and hunted with, a compound bow. I know the attitude has kind of taken hold that compound shooters are "purists" while crossbows are for lazy people. That compounds require endless hours of diligent practice. Well, they may at first. Until you learn how to shoot your bow. I know guys who will throw a dozen dozen at the target every single day! I admire their dedication, but I have neither the time nor the patience for that. After all, once I learned to shoot my bow, I "knew" how to shoot my bow. Besides, no one gets a dozen dozen attempts at a whitetail.

You have to make the first shot count. So, when I go out for a shooting session, that was at the top of my mind. I've had sessions as short as six arrows, every shot perfect! Other times there was a problem. Some "form fault" creeping in. So, I'd stay and work through it until I figured it out. Instruction is fine at the beginning, but once you learn what you're doing the things you learn on your own are far more valuable.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread for so long, but I am, generally, in agreement with you monster7. Would I be wrong in guessing that that is also the bow you shoot?
> 
> I have always shot, and hunted with, a compound bow. I know the attitude has kind of taken hold that compound shooters are "purists" while crossbows are for lazy people. That compounds require endless hours of diligent practice. Well, they may at first. Until you learn how to shoot your bow. I know guys who will throw a dozen dozen at the target every single day! I admire their dedication, but I have neither the time nor the patience for that. After all, once I learned to shoot my bow, I "knew" how to shoot my bow. Besides, no one gets a dozen dozen attempts at a whitetail.
> 
> You have to make the first shot count. So, when I go out for a shooting session, that was at the top of my mind. I've had sessions as short as six arrows, every shot perfect! Other times there was a problem. Some "form fault" creeping in. So, I'd stay and work through it until I figured it out. Instruction is fine at the beginning, but once you learn what you're doing the things you learn on your own are far more valuable.


You are correct, I shoot a Mathews Monster. As I said before, I wasn't trying to step on anyone's toes. Oftentimes, things come across the wrong way but you have spelled out what I was trying to say in a way that isn't as aggressive.


----------

